# Change your name?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Do you like your *first *name? Would you change it?


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Mines River as much as i hate it at times I would never change it


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Some people might think it's s strange name, but I love it


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't like mine, but I would feel uncomfortable choosing my own name.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Hmm, probably not. 
I'd like to but i spend hours in games coming up with a name so in IRL it would probably be worse.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

what is it mindovermood?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't dislike my name but it's not great by any means, it drives me nuts when people say or spell it wrong though


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_I don't like it... but I don't want to change it  All in >.< Alina. haha. _


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't mind my name. It's just that my name is so common in my generation. grrr. There were 4 "Kyle's" in a few of my classes over the years


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I love my name, even though it is rather common.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Skyloft said:


> I don't like Alice. My mum was going to originally name me Ariadne and wish she still stayed with that decision. :|


What about adria?


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Mine is okay. I'm not in love with it, but it's been my name for 22 years. I wouldn't want to change it. It's part of my identity.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm okay with my first name. I don't see a big deal about it.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

lolAname said:


> what is it mindovermood?


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

I love my first name. I always get compliments on it because it is so unique. (Bianca is not my first name btw)


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd prefer something else, but have no interest in going through the "_that's not my name anymore_" conversations with everyone I know.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm okay with my first name I guess, simply because I don't know what I would prefer. But I definitely want a different _last_ name. It just makes for a horrible captain's name.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


so kirby? i re-call knowing someone who had that name it's a nice name


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I went through a stage when I was younger where I didn't like my name, but I'm ok with it now. I like that it's not very common.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I hate my first name. and I don't like my nickname that much either. I would prefer Kate over Katie, but I feel like it's too late to change it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Well "Shade" actually isn't my legal name. But I'll probably have it changed to that, since that's what everyone calls me.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Theodore Moreland. I don't like my name at all. I'm changing it as soon as I find one that I love. Theodore will be my middle name so people can still call me Theo but the 1st and the last has got to go for a couple reasons.

Since I'm African American I'm going to assume my last name was from a slave owner, my whole name is Greek.

It just sounds lame, like a forgettable person. It sounds unlike an individual, just a normal unoriginal boring stupid name lol. I can't wait to get rid of it.

It's a shame my mother mentioned my dad being upset about me changing my last name. Things like that make me furious, always ruining life with societies stupid traditions and notions. Making it about him and bringing guilt to my freedom.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I have an easy name, short and simple. People can spell it easily. But it's not that common, so I have met very few people with my name. Maybe only once or twice have I shared a class with someone who has the same name. 

My sister on the other hand has a very common name and our last name is common too (not in California so much) and she is artsy, so she has changed her name once and will probably do it again.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm fine with my name. The only issue I have is when people mistake it for Justin. Also, it's symmetrical with my last name.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I like my first name. It's classic. Good job, mom and dad.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Definately going to change my other names. Not sure about first name.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Even though it's rather common, I've grown to like my first name. It fits me, so I wouldn't change it.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I've always been through phases of wanting to change my name to different things like Hunter and Zelos but the one that's stuck the longest is Apollo and I would change it but it just seems like a hassle.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I dislike my name because it's too common (my boss has the same name and so does a coworker), and I'm constantly having to spell it for people. I have to spell my last name, too, although it's short and easy to spell :no.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My first name is (used to be) common, but it's been through three different languages in my family. My last name is ALWAYS misspelled. I have to pause after each letter, too :roll.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

NO NO NO......my name is rare!! lolol  it was popular is some parts of the country in the late 70's (I'm still in my 20's)

during my school years,I only met one boy with my name!!! two years ago I searched in a bookstore for books about Names and their Meanings,, they one name I could find in all those book= mine!!!! (I think coz they will r printed in another country!)

BTW< when someone say my name I feel that there is problem!:| it's not normal to feel that


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I had my first named shorted, and one of my 2 last names taken off. It was to get rid of the past- I felt glad, I would never have those names on anther piece of paper again.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

I would change my name to Sebastian Wonder. And adding my real name into it, my new initials would be: S.A.W.A.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

I never liked my name. And I don't like my initials.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

I would love to take my boyfriends last name since i love and respect him so much.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Adam.. It is an ethereal sound, none of it emphasized, none of it etched. It was the name of the first man, I remember thinking that one morning walking onto the playground as a child, coupled with a flash of concrete shaped like rock interspersed with light from the sun in a frozen motionless moment of absolutely silent contemplative dreaming. I'm not sure if that knowledge has helped me, I felt special as a child knowing that. I felt there was some solipsistic, cosmic purpose, to the name(narcissistic as I'm sure that sounds) as though I were matter brought into motion for some purpose, as though laws didn't apply to me, not because of the name but because the name was me, the first man- I knew the story of genesis as a child. I was not significant and I was at once. That I was called the name was the paradox brought to life lol. Interspersed by some paradoxical destiny once affirmed negated ..pfff lol. I know other people called Adam; but they are incongruent with the name....more paradox there. I remember I thought that, all that that instant. I think the name lead me to impossible thinking. Though there are more majestic, interesting, beautiful names, part of me relates to it, senses it as it hangs ahead of me, deluged by diaphanous, umblemished air..somewhere lol.


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

I changed my name when I was 18. 
My name's long, but people just call me Ana.

Edit: If anyone wants to know, my full first name is Annberlynn. Ana for short.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I like my name. I used to hate it because it was different, but now, if anything I'd change my last name because it's too boring.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

My name is Hunter; which I love more than you could imagine. No possibility of changing that. My last name on the other hand... my last name belongs to my deadbeat father, and I will eventually be changing that to one of my mother's family names.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> I dislike my name because it's too common (my boss has the same name and so does a coworker), and I'm constantly having to spell it for people. I have to spell my last name, too, although it's short and easy to spell :no.


Melissa has always been one of my favorite female names! I wished my name was Melissa when i was in elementary school. But yes, for our age group it is common. I can't believe people need to have your name spelled!

I usually go by Lynn (shortened name). I don't mind either form, even though I always have to spell it for people.

I was glad to change my maiden name when I got married. My dad was adopted by his stepdad so there's no blood relation to the name.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Tentative said:


> I love my name, even though it is rather common.


Really? I have never heard of anyone named "Tentative" before.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> I dislike my name because it's too common (my boss has the same name and so does a coworker), and I'm constantly having to spell it for people. I have to spell my last name, too, although it's short and easy to spell :no.


You could give yourself an alias for use at work. When I was a suit salesman in a department store we had two Mr Kelly's, so the one who arrived later was given the name "Mr Verley".


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I'd change my user name but not my real name I like it. :0)


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Never! :b I love my unpronounceable (first and last) names!


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

My name is Akvile ( Akvilė in Lithuanian ). It's almost impossible to pronounce it properly for anyone who isn't Lithuanian. My name means something like " an eagle" in Latin, if translated. My aunt once told me that she found a Latin phrase what sounded like "aquila non capit muscas" or something, and so she convinced my mother to name me Akvile (Aquila). I couldn't say I like it - in fact, there were times then I thought that I would change it as soon as I could. But eh, I didn't, and I don't think I ever will- I'm good with it now.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I just voted 'Thinking about it' because I've always admired the name Alice over Miranda. Its shorter & has a sweeter ring to it.


----------



## Bondy (May 12, 2012)

I like my name, it's cruel but funny....my first name is James, 10 points to the first person who get's why my whole name is funny. :idea Maybe this was the cause of my anxiety!!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

my first name is Andrew but i've been going by andy for about 6 years. i like being andy.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Jack. While I hated it in school due to the obvious teasing that came with it, I can't think of much to change it to. There's not really any male names that stand out to me that I like better. Seth sounds kind of nice, but not really fitting for me. I doubt I'll ever change it.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I like my name.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Jack. While I hated it in school due to the obvious teasing that came with it, I can't think of much to change it to. There's not really any male names that stand out to me that I like better. Seth sounds kind of nice, but not really fitting for me. I doubt I'll ever change it.


What's wrong with Jack? Now if your name was richard I could see how they would tease you.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> I dislike my name because it's too common (my boss has the same name and so does a coworker), and I'm constantly having to spell it for people. I have to spell my last name, too, although it's short and easy to spell :no.


I have the same name as you, I dislike it because it's common as well. My surname is also the most common name in america. :|


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I was thinking of changing my first name to my middle name. Idk if I will though


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I took 2 letters off my name, because I hated it! Now, I'm ok with people calling me the shorter version of it. Though, I still dislike it- I did not want to change to much of who I've always been.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't like the way it's spelled. I'd change it to its proper spelling.

I don't have a middle name so I'd add a middle to my full name.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I hate my name and I want to change it. I'm not sure what I would change it to but I do know that I want it to be an uncommon name.


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

*I've thought about it a lot. Everyone always goes on and on about how long my name is and how it's so hard to spell. No one ever says it right either. What kind of name is Amberleigh? Damn spell-check always hatin on me!*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I dislike both my first and last name. My first one is because anyone who doesn't speak Spanish pronounces it "Marcus" instead of MarcOHs, and because I thought it was too common, Mexican, and not cool enough. My last name because it's a girls name in English so when I get called by last name or Mr. Miranda... you get the picture

If I changed it I would choose either Jonathan or Thomas. First one because it's cool and I could be Jonathan, John, or Johnny, and Thomas because in Spanish it would be Tohmahs, and I could be Thomas, Tom, or Tommy


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm not crazy about it but it's my name. Wouldn't change it. And believe me. If anyone has a first name they should hate, it would be me. Mine is very unusual for someone born in this century. It really stands out.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah to Bond. James Bond


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't really like it, but I wouldn't change it just because of the hassle that comes with it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I used to hate it but then my dad explained to me why he gave me the name. I haven't thought about changing it ever since.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I hate my name. It's too girly


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm thinking about changing my first name someday in the future. I have got some bad associations with it. I would keep my current one as a second name though, since I don't think my relatives would support such a decision. I would preferable change it to something more uncommon.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

My name wouldn't be my first choice if I had the decision, but I would never go through the hassle of a name change. Also, I wouldn't feel right doing that type of thing out of respect to my parents, unless they gave me something really absurd.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

My name is awesome no way would I change it!!


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Your name is pretty ****ing awesome. But mines a million times better!!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Eh my name is alright. Itd be too weird being called anything else though, so I guess Im okay with it. I just dont like that its kinda common.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Karl -- a name I plan on keeping. I didn't always like it, though I've grown quite fond of it over time.

Only negative is that most insist on spelling it with a 'C'.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Logan X said:


> I used to hate it but then my dad explained to me why he gave me the name. I haven't thought about changing it ever since.


Did he name you Sue?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

RavenDust said:


> *What kind of name is Amberleigh?*


You're parents liked you so much, they named you twice? :b


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

I would defiantly change it if I could back in time and change it at my birth. I wouldn't want to deal with the hassle of a name change, unless I decided to fake my own death.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

I like my name even though its the two most common names in the world, Smith is a good name


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

I am completely indifferent to it. I just hate when it's shortened to something I don't approve of.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I like it, but I wish less people had the same name.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I don't like my name but it would feel too strange to change it.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

No. I'm okay with it. Not sure what other name would fit me.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Hate my first name. It describes the opposite of who I am (it's very positive and feminine).


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

i dont mind my name, i wouldnt change it cause thats what my parents named me and it would be a slap in the face to them if i did


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd change it! Curren is too weird and strange. The only positive about it that i like is that nobody that i know of has it. So when my name gets called, i dont have to worry about 400 heads turning and saying "yes"?


----------

